# Aspire Pegasus Box Mod



## Chukin'Vape

Hi folks, in the market for a new mod huh.... Just like me - of-course TC / VT is on everybody's mind. Today we got the news that the Aspire Pegasus has been released. I just cant find any specification information yet. So if anyone has any information - or gotten their hands on a sample, and fired her up.... Let us know...


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

We are bringing these in with our next shipment. Here's the gen we have so far:

Item 1: Aspire Odyssey Kit includes 1 x Triton tank 0.4 ohm, 1 x replacement coil 1.8 ohm, 1 x Pegasus 70W MOD, 1 x Micro USB cable, 1 x user manual, 1 x gift box.

Item 2: Aspire Pegasus 70W MOD

Item 3: Aspire Pegasus charging dock

For the Pegasus MOD the colours are Brushed Slate, Brushed Brass and Brushed Chrome. 510 thread, 18650 battery, 45mm x 91mm, Wattage 1.0 to 70.0, Resistance 0.2 to 5.0 ohms, Available Resistance 0.3 ohm (55 - 65W), 0.4 ohm (25 - 30W), 1.8 ohm (10 - 13W)

Prices will be posted shortly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Vaperite South Africa said:


> We are bringing these in with our next shipment. Here's the gen we have so far:
> 
> Item 1: Aspire Odyssey Kit includes 1 x Triton tank 0.4 ohm, 1 x replacement coil 1.8 ohm, 1 x Pegasus 70W MOD, 1 x Micro USB cable, 1 x user manual, 1 x gift box.
> 
> Item 2: Aspire Pegasus 70W MOD
> 
> Item 3: Aspire Pegasus charging dock
> 
> For the Pegasus MOD the colours are Brushed Slate, Brushed Brass and Brushed Chrome. 510 thread, 18650 battery, 45mm x 91mm, Wattage 1.0 to 70.0, Resistance 0.2 to 5.0 ohms, Available Resistance 0.3 ohm (55 - 65W), 0.4 ohm (25 - 30W), 1.8 ohm (10 - 13W)
> 
> Prices will be posted shortly.



At this point are we 100% certain that its not a TC / VT device?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

Doesn't look like it but waiting for confirmation from Aspire. We are also bringing in the new Eleaf iStick 40W TC with the same order.


----------



## DarkSide

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Doesn't look like it but waiting for confirmation from Aspire. We are also bringing in the new Eleaf iStick 40W TC with the same order.



On No, not my heart can't take it, but the Visa card will soon be....I want one, just love the iStick's!


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

Some

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Vaperite South Africa said:


> We are bringing these in with our next shipment. Here's the gen we have so far:
> 
> Item 1: Aspire Odyssey Kit includes 1 x Triton tank 0.4 ohm, 1 x replacement coil 1.8 ohm, 1 x Pegasus 70W MOD, 1 x Micro USB cable, 1 x user manual, 1 x gift box.
> 
> Item 2: Aspire Pegasus 70W MOD
> 
> Item 3: Aspire Pegasus charging dock
> 
> For the Pegasus MOD the colours are Brushed Slate, Brushed Brass and Brushed Chrome. 510 thread, 18650 battery, 45mm x 91mm, Wattage 1.0 to 70.0, Resistance 0.2 to 5.0 ohms, Available Resistance 0.3 ohm (55 - 65W), 0.4 ohm (25 - 30W), 1.8 ohm (10 - 13W)
> 
> Prices will be posted shortly.



Thread has been moved to "Who has stock"

Hi @Vaperite South Africa , please do not punt products or discuss incoming products in the general forums. Vendors are only allowed to discuss their products in their own vendor sub-forum or the "who has stock forum"


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

Sorry, my bad!

Didn't mean to violate rules. Still new here. Won't happen again

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Sorry, my bad!
> 
> Didn't mean to violate rules. Still new here. Won't happen again



Thanks @Vaperite South Africa 
Was going to delete, but caught it late and there were some follow up posts, so i moved it. 

In future, if you see something like this and want to post about a particular product you have, feel free to post in your subforum with an appropriate title.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

Gotcha. Thanks

By the way, is this Mod worth bringing in? No TC so I'm still in two minds. Told my supplier I'll confirm in a few days once I've received feedback from the forum members.

I'm excited about the iStick 40W TC. Definitely going to keep one for myself. And maybe one of the black Subox Mini's too. 

Have to test everything we sell. That will make 9 devices that I'm carrying around


----------



## Andre

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Gotcha. Thanks
> 
> By the way, is this Mod worth bringing in? No TC so I'm still in two minds. Told my supplier I'll confirm in a few days once I've received feedback from the forum members.
> 
> I'm excited about the iStick 40W TC. Definitely going to keep one for myself. And maybe one of the black Subox Mini's too.
> 
> Have to test everything we sell. That will make 9 devices that I'm carrying around


I like the styling. And the charging cradle. And size looks reasonable. TC is all the rage right now, but 70W is a reasonable output. If the price it right it should sell. All about pricing imo.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

Estimating the kit at R1350, the MOD at R900 and the cradle for R295. All depends on shipping costs to get it to SA. Prices include VAT and free delivery to any main centre in SA.

Plus we always throw in a free e-liquid with all device orders!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Estimating the kit at R1350, the MOD at R900 and the cradle for R295. All depends on shipping costs to get it to SA. Prices include VAT and free delivery to any main centre in SA.
> 
> Plus we always throw in a free e-liquid with all device orders!!


In my humble vapinion - Shes gonna crush the eVic VT, the Triton has just got raving reviews everywhere - and I just know the kit is going to look DAYUM FINE. 

She dont have to work much - cuz her rent is paid! Lezbihonest.


----------



## Jan

I also think the triton is going to make or break this kit. I am very interested in the triton but first want to see the feedback on its rebuildable deck


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Jan said:


> I also think the triton is going to make or break this kit. I am very interested in the triton but first want to see the feedback on its rebuildable deck



Did you see the review from pbusardo on youtube for the Triton? He does many rebuilds on his kayfun, so I take his word when he says its easy, and works well. What I did see is that the deck you build on is a vertical tube, which means you can build a horizontal or vertical build.

But dual coil would be tricky in it - my personal vapinion.


----------



## Jan

Thx for the video will have a look. 
Cheers


----------



## Philip Dunkley

The Triton Tank review will be up a bit later, But don't hold your breath

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan

Philip Dunkley said:


> The Triton Tank review will be up a bit later, But don't hold your breath


Please keep us posted it is either the trition of a subtank mini for me


----------



## Philip Dunkley

@Jan My advice, and I say it in the video, is get the new Subtank Mini. Without a doubt a better tank, and so much better value for money.


----------



## Chukin'Vape

@Philip Dunkley - Post the video, lets have a look bro


----------



## Viper_SA

That Triton looks really fidgety to me. Not being able to take the whole tank apart for ceaning is also a negative. How do you replace a broken glass?!


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

Decision made. No Pegasus 70W Mods for now but Triton tanks on the way as well as the Triton RTA kits


----------



## Jan

ETA?


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Review is Live .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Philip Dunkley said:


> Review is Live .



@Philip Dunkley - thanks man, this is excellent - I think the real question for me right now, how does the TFV4 match up to the Triton. Have you checked that Tank - it is the titties bro!


----------



## Philip Dunkley

@Chukin'Vape Yeah dude, looks insane. Will be reviewing it, so keep your eyes open for the review


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

Jan said:


> ETA?



We are aiming for a mid-August arrival if there are no customs delays and the last few shipments have sailed through since we started using a freight forwarder and gave up on TNT and DHL.


----------

